# Hot water spurting from faucet--causes?



## josrulz (Oct 15, 2006)

When we run the hot water, it tends to spurt out pockets of air and send hot water flying. It doesn't do this at all with the cold water. 

Our system consists of your standard 6 gal Raritan hot water heater, fed by a Shurflo water pump and Jabsco accumulator tank. 

I believe I've read some causes for this, but I don't recall what they are. Suggestions? Thoughts?
Thanks,
-J


----------



## CapnBilll (Sep 9, 2006)

Air in the hot water line, or overheating in the tank.

If the water tank is low air can be sucked in and trapped in the hot water tank. 

Another possible cause is dissolved gasses in water, not so likely as the gasses usually escape as they sit in the water tank for months in hot weather. 

A leak on the intake of pump can entrap air that becomes dissolved under pressure. 

Air bubbles in the cold water may not be as obvious as in the hot.


----------



## jackdale (Dec 1, 2008)

Did this occur when switching tanks? Did you prime the system? Let the cold water run to ensure no spurting. Let the hot water run until it stops spurting. (Usually the cold water is sufficient.) If this fails you may have an air leak probably between the hot water tank and the water pump.


----------



## mm2187 (Sep 8, 2011)

Agreed with the posts above you have a leak before the pump.


----------



## JimsCAL (May 23, 2007)

Air in the hot water heater. Its under pressure and then suddenly expands when it exits the faucet.


----------



## svHyLyte (Nov 13, 2008)

JimsCAL said:


> Air in the hot water heater. Its under pressure and then suddenly expands when it exits the faucet.


Amen! We have the same problem from time-to-time when the hot water isn't used often. FWIW I keep a small length of tubing under the sink that I can slip over the faucet nozzle so that I can at least direct the "squirts" into a pot or the drain until the system calms down.

FWIW...


----------



## Oaksail (Jan 6, 2011)

I had the same problem, i have a Whale Verticle galley hand pump that was leaking air through the seals. The hand pump is connected to the water tank common with the suction side of the 12v pressure pump. When the 12v pump would cycle on, it would draw air into the system due to the suction created by the pump through the leaking seals. These bubbles would collect in the top of the hot water tank and expand. Turn on a hot water faucet and out they come and new air is drawn in. Changed the seals for $15 and the problem went away.


----------



## BarryL (Aug 21, 2003)

Hey,

I had a similar problem after I replaced an inline filter and tightened it too much and put a small crack in the threads. That allowed air to enter the system.

I noticed the water pressure would bleed down after a few hours. Once the filter was replaced the problem went away.

Barry


----------



## josrulz (Oct 15, 2006)

Thanks for all the input folks. I think I have enough info to try a few things and at least narrow it down.
Cheers,
J


----------

